# Irish Sports Horse weight carrying



## Al1c14 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi I am new to horse forum but it seems like a great place to get some answers and advice.

Heres my question:
1)I am 5'6 and I weigh almost 11 stone. Looking for a horse atm and was wondering would a 15.3 irish sports horse be able to carry me. I would say I can carry myself pretty well in the saddle so I wouldn't be banging around on his back. (The horse in question is 6 years old) 
- Do you recon a horse of this size and build would be okay with me riding him 4-5 time a week? 
It would be doing mainly schooling and jumping and of course a bit of hacking. 

2) How can you tell the difference between lightweight and medium weight Irish Sports Horses?? (i don't know the weight so physical and visible differences if you know any)


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

You're not big at all lol. A healthy horse can carry 20% of its' body weight, and unless your horse is less than under 800 lbs. you shouldn't have any problems. Good luck and be safe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kia98 (Aug 1, 2013)

*New Irish Sport Horse*

1) Your horse in question seems plenty big. He is also 6 and in his prime time so he should be able to do good work.
- I cant say how well he'd be suited for hard work just by his height compared to yours. Although it is good to take this into account, you need to make sure that he is in good enough training and condition for the work you want to do. Irish Sports Horses have been very sweet and terrific jumpers in my experience, so I'm sure he'll be great.
2) The Irish Sport Horse, or Irish Hunter is a result of crossing an Irish Draught and another breed. If you were to cross an Irish Draught and a Thoroughbred, you'd get a small, lighter weight horse with more delicate features. You might also cross one with a type of European Warmbood, which would result in a stockier, much taller horse.
Hope this helps. I love this breed, especially for eventing.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

can you spell that out in either pounds or kilograms? I have not idea what 11 "stone" translates to.

ok. Googled it . 14 pounds

isn't that 154 lbs? should be able to easily carry you. easily.


----------



## Al1c14 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks! Also out of interest if anyone knows the average weight of a 15.3 hand Irish Sports Horse that would be great. I know you have to take into account muscle and every thing but just a guess. Say an average, healthy, fit, 15.3 hand, 6year old Irish Sports Horse any estimates?


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

No idea... As I don't do weight. I just look at the horse and say "Ok, he's too fat/ too thin..." I don't worry about my weight in relation to the horse as I'm very light.
BTW, are you in Ireland? I also have an ISH, but he looks pure Tb. Only 1/4 Irish Draught in him. He's a light weight horse, only 8" bone, but he's carry your weight well enough, so don't be too concerned. The Irish horses are well tough!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

An ISH can have a lot of TB in it which would make it heavier than one that's got more Irish Draft plus they can have other breeds into that mix - you really would need to ask if you can post a pic here. My ISH is more like a TB to look at


----------

